# First vacuum pump use



## Flem (Feb 28, 2011)

Just finished racking my Pinot Grigio using my new pump-----
WOW!!!!


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am jealous.. I cant wait to get one..I just racked and stabilized five "1 gallon " glass jugs of skeeter pee because I cannot lift a 5 gallon carboy.  A vacuum pump is #1 on my "must have" list..


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

When ever you are ready Chachi!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

For safety sake I also have a half dozen of these dollies from Harbor Freight. I put two 1x8's on them and then I am able to keep at least three carboys on each one. It make's it real easy to move them around and out of the way.


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool idea runningwolf..Those and a pump and I need not lift a thing. My back "and wife" will be happy.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

I can rack my wine up to the next floor!


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 28, 2011)

Your not making this any easier Wade..lol.. I hate waiting I am worse than my kids.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

Pump Pump Pump Pump!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .......................... hehehehehe


----------



## Flem (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Pump Pump Pump Pump!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .......................... hehehehehe



If Chachi buys, I get a commission. LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2011)

Vacuum pumps are so 2010.......

We use these now!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2011)

Mike, do you know where I can get some of those to sell? It would be easier as I wouldnt have to also keep up with the hoses, hose clamps, elbows, racking canes, racking hose, etc etc.................


----------



## Vanterax (Mar 1, 2011)

Since there is a thread about vacuum pump use and I just ordered one from Wade... I got a question!! 

What reading should I be aiming for when degassing? By that, I guess I mean what's the dangerous limit to stay away from? I'm not sure what my glass carboys can take.

EDIT: As soon as I type this, I found the answer in the another thread. Please ignore...


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

They are still in beta test. Needs a bit more work still. Reassembly after dissolution is still a ***** it seems.....

Looking once again for volunteers! 





Wade E said:


> Mike, do you know where I can get some of those to sell? It would be easier as I wouldnt have to also keep up with the hoses, hose clamps, elbows, racking canes, racking hose, etc etc.................


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 1, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to just say "computer, skeeter pee cold."


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Like Scotty does!


----------



## dinolan (Mar 1, 2011)

*Thanks Wade*

Hey Wade, I finally got around to using the pump to do some racking. It was great. I'm still not set up in my basement with my production area, so I had to move carboys around some to get them close to my work area, but the racking was a piece of cake. I also tried it from a Better Bottle, just had to watch things so it didn't implode, but it was OK. Thanks, and I can't wait to try racking up a floor or two, just in the name of science.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2011)

I havent tried 2 floors! Vanterax, there are threads in the "Tutorials" area on this but just so you kniow with these units, as long as you have a properly or even close to properly filled carboy you are fine. Thedse pumos only go up to around 22" of vacuum and 3/4 full carboys have no problem with that. Just dont go slamming the side of a carboy while its under pressure like that. Better yet dont go slamming the side of a carboy period!!!!!! When degassing start off very low and SLOWLY work it up as usually once you get to around 15" it will all the sudden jump upand start foaming up right into the hose and canister if you dont back it off. Notice the size of the bubbles when you start degassing as they will be very small and when your pretty much done they will be 2-3 times the size and thats not C02 anymore. Once you can run it at aroujd 18' a few minutes you are done. When racking you really dont need to be more then about 5" of vacuum but you can go higher to get it frackin g faster but be ready to back down and shut off at the end. Filtering will be the same as racking but youll have to turn the pressure up just a little more due to resistance from the filter.


----------



## dinolan (Mar 2, 2011)

I was kinda kidding about going up 2 floors, unless we pump it right up to the bedroom. Hmmmm.


----------

